# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Que no nos traigan carbón

## perdiguera

Desde aquí quiero desearos que los Reyes os traigan mucha agua, muchos desembalses y mucho trabajo para subir fotos, y del otro.
Esperemos que el año sea muy bueno y que podamos ver cosas inimaginables: (los ojos brotar, que se llene Entrepeñas, que no haga falta mucho trasvase, que mejore el estado de los ríos, que haya más conciencia ecológica...... etc. y que haya más trabajo para todos)
¿Que os parece mi lista?
Un saludo a todos, en especial a: ezequiel, profe.diee, ana trapiello, hector, carlo01, miguel angel, cristobal, julianper3, cordo y Gallurt, *los diez primeros miembros del foro* y a mi querido Xuquer, el primer moderador del foro.
Pues eso que no nos traigan carbón.
Me voy a la cabalgata.

----------


## sergi1907

> Desde aquí quiero desearos que los Reyes os traigan mucha agua, muchos desembalses y mucho trabajo para subir fotos, y del otro.
> Esperemos que el año sea muy bueno y que podamos ver cosas inimaginables: (los ojos brotar, que se llene Entrepeñas, que no haga falta mucho trasvase, que mejore el estado de los ríos, que haya más conciencia ecológica...... etc. y que haya más trabajo para todos)
> ¿Que os parece mi lista?
> Un saludo a todos, en especial a: ezequiel, profe.diee, ana trapiello, hector, carlo01, miguel angel, cristobal, julianper3, cordo y Gallurt, *los diez primeros miembros del foro* y a mi querido Xuquer, el primer moderador del foro.
> Pues eso que no nos traigan carbón.
> Me voy a la cabalgata.



Ojalá traigan todo lo que pones en tu lista :Smile: 

Un saludo :Smile: , que me esperan los peques :Big Grin:

----------


## Salut

No son los reyes, sino el presidente... que nos va a traer "CARBÓN NACIONAL"!! Con subida de la luz incluida!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## FEDE

> Desde aquí quiero desearos que los Reyes os traigan mucha agua, muchos desembalses y mucho trabajo para subir fotos, y del otro.
> Esperemos que el año sea muy bueno y que podamos ver cosas inimaginables: (los ojos brotar, que se llene Entrepeñas, que no haga falta mucho trasvase, que mejore el estado de los ríos, que haya más conciencia ecológica...... etc. y que haya más trabajo para todos)
> ¿Que os parece mi lista?
> Un saludo a todos, en especial a: ezequiel, profe.diee, ana trapiello, hector, carlo01, miguel angel, cristobal, julianper3, cordo y Gallurt, *los diez primeros miembros del foro* y a mi querido Xuquer, el primer moderador del foro.
> Pues eso que no nos traigan carbón.
> Me voy a la cabalgata.


Muy buenos deseos tocayo los suscribo  :Smile:  que seáis todos muy felices y tengáis la misma ilusión que hoy tienen los niños.

Saludos a todos  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Desde aquí quiero desearos que los Reyes os traigan mucha agua, muchos desembalses y mucho trabajo para subir fotos, y del otro.
> Esperemos que el año sea muy bueno y que podamos ver cosas inimaginables: (los ojos brotar, que se llene Entrepeñas, que no haga falta mucho trasvase, que mejore el estado de los ríos, que haya más conciencia ecológica...... etc. y que haya más trabajo para todos)
> ¿Que os parece mi lista?
> Un saludo a todos, en especial a: ezequiel, profe.diee, ana trapiello, hector, carlo01, miguel angel, cristobal, julianper3, cordo y Gallurt, *los diez primeros miembros del foro* y a mi querido Xuquer, el primer moderador del foro.
> Pues eso que no nos traigan carbón.
> Me voy a la cabalgata.


Donde hay que firmar?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ojalá todos esos deseos de tu lista se cumplan  :Smile: 




> No son los reyes, sino el presidente... que nos va a traer "CARBÓN NACIONAL"!! Con subida de la luz incluida!


Jajajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## pevema

Ojalá se cumpla todo lo que pide Perdiguera, yo no voy a la cabalgata, que ya me tocó bastante mientras mis niñas fueron pequeñas.

----------


## ben-amar

Hago mios tambien los deseos de Perdiguera. (incluso para el presidente con "su carbon")
Un abrazo a todos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Estoy con perdiguera y que todo eso se cumpla, y todo lo que los demás deseamos :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: .
Aquí en Sevilla para ver la cabalgata es como para conseguir la 1ª fila en un concierto, hay que estar unas horas antes para coger sitio :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , así que la veo por la tele, que se ve mejor :Big Grin: .

Un Saludo.

----------

